# Anyone have info on Americare Ambulance, Carson CA?



## erodriguez1236 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just wanted to see if any of you guys know any info about working for this company called Americare. I landed an interview for this coming Tuesday. Just curious if anyone knows if its a good company to work for? Thanks 

They are out of Carson, CA and operate in SD, LA, OC and Riverside area.


----------



## Metfan (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck on the interview. I have one also, there hiring a few people from what I heard.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 23, 2011)

They seem alright - I know a guy who works there and is content for the time being. They mainly do transfers but run some 911 with certain fire departments. I know in LA County they transport for Downey and Compton. I think they transport for a few areas with OCFA. Down near SD they transport 911 in one area I think. Then they also run transfers in Riverside. I think as far as privates in this area it is probably one of the more reputable ones. You will get some limited 911 experience - but all BLS I believe.

Good luck.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh I didn't realize you specified Carson. That is the main station. You will do mostly transfers with opportunities to transport 911 patients for Downey and Compton FD. All BLS.


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Metfan, whens urs, mine is on Tuesday


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info cawolf86, I dont mind working in any of those counties or cities. I just hope to get my experience and do my Paramedic academy.


----------



## RESQGUY (Nov 24, 2011)

If you come to the one in SD, don't be one of the guys who gives a 3 min detailed radio report for abnormal labs or the other non-priority complaints that fit the criteria for a destination report. It's not cool, and it wastes the MICN's time. Trust me, you will meet those guys.


----------



## terrible one (Nov 25, 2011)

Be advised they only backup for Compton and Downey. Both those FDs have their own RAs and Americare is used very infrequently.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Nov 25, 2011)

terrible one said:


> Be advised they only backup for Compton and Downey. Both those FDs have their own RAs and Americare is used very infrequently.



Ah ok - I knew that....sorry for my misleading post. I have been out of LA County for a bit now and my info is slacking!


----------



## Metfan (Nov 25, 2011)

erodriguez1236 said:


> Thanks Metfan, whens urs, mine is on Tuesday



My interview is on Tuesday aswell, I have to freshen up on all my skills and info just incase. I'm not sure if there exam is hard or not.


----------



## atropine (Nov 25, 2011)

Be careful, they were/ and still maybe a very shady company, and as far as the Downey and Compton thing, you will be picking up the scumbags that they won't even let the AO's touch.


----------



## Jobrien (Nov 26, 2011)

erodriguez1236 said:


> I just wanted to see if any of you guys know any info about working for this company called Americare. I landed an interview for this coming Tuesday. Just curious if anyone knows if its a good company to work for? Thanks
> 
> They are out of Carson, CA and operate in SD, LA, OC and Riverside area.



I am also in hesperia and landed an interview with americare on Wednesday maybe if we get hired we could set up some carpool situation lol.

On another note how is their testing, is it hard or not so much what do they really get into over yonder?


----------



## EMTLA (Dec 2, 2011)

*Americare dont come here cause they really dont care*

Trust me you better off going somewhere else. I work here and unfortunetly still do.


----------



## EMTLA (Dec 2, 2011)

Been there for 6 years drives me:wacko:


----------



## Metfan (Dec 2, 2011)

EMTLA said:


> Been there for 6 years drives me:wacko:



What is so bad about this company, I had an interview and waiting to hear back. They seemed pretty good but you would know since you work there. Can you PM me on your complaints?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2011)

RESQGUY said:


> If you come to the one in SD, don't be one of the guys who gives a 3 min detailed radio report for abnormal labs or the other non-priority complaints that fit the criteria for a destination report. It's not cool, and it wastes the MICN's time. Trust me, you will meet those guys.



If an elaborate report is required by the LEMSA, then the MICN should be complaining to the LEMSA and not the EMT. When government agencies want to play stupid games, they should win stupid prizes.


----------



## MICP (Dec 2, 2011)

I did their company's OCEMS EMT Accreditation for them to get approved to run calls in OC, so they are trying to expand.  It seems to be anyone's guess as to which agency gets which fire contracts at any given time.  They have a large fleet hidden in their giant warehouse.  If as big as it is, their building is a little hard to find.

Give yourself extra time to find it and park.  I would call and ask where you are to park for the interview.  The back lot is gated and rather small, unless you park in their ambulance bay.  I was there on a weekend when the main offices are closed, so things may be different during "normal" business hours.

During the course, I didn't hear much complaining or frustration beyond what I hear at most ambulance companies and other businesses in general.  Overall there seemed to be good camaraderie amongst the participants and all were helpful and kind.


----------



## Metfan (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know what the starting pay is for them? And how long you stay part time?


----------



## sage267 (Dec 6, 2011)

*americare*

has anyone who interviewed on tuesday heard anything back from americare?
i also interviewed on tuesday and am now waiting to see if they will call.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

They're not out of riverside, garden grove, paramount and Carson only. Use the search feature and you'll find plenty.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh and no transports for Downey or Compton, only on rare occasion during peak hours will they take a BLS call. And on major MCI's for Compton where additional resources are needed.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh and no transports in riverside, the website is about 5-6 years behind.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

Big fleet, but it's never used. Shody rigs. Weird paperwork system. They have a policy for everything - even sunglasses and what lane your allowed to drive in on the freeway - no slow lane allowed. They got policy happy so they can write you up for anything. All the higher ups that were pushing for new 911 contacts, growth, ect,  all quit. No direct deposit. You have to buy your uniforms. It's impossible to get on a car with our Santa Monica contract. Dispatch gets violent over air and  will back talk and be extremely unprofessional and immature. - but to protect myself mind you, this is my opinion as a previous employee...I'm not defaming AmeriCare.


----------



## Danno (Mar 3, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Big fleet, but it's never used. Shody rigs. Weird paperwork system. They have a policy for everything - even sunglasses and what lane your allowed to drive in on the freeway - no slow lane allowed. They got policy happy so they can write you up for anything. All the higher ups that were pushing for new 911 contacts, growth, ect,  all quit. No direct deposit. You have to buy your uniforms. It's impossible to get on a car with our Santa Monica contract. Dispatch gets violent over air and  will back talk and be extremely unprofessional and immature. - but to protect myself mind you, this is my opinion as a previous employee...I'm not defaming AmeriCare.



...You can't wear sunglasses while on duty?


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

Only during certain hours


----------

